# New 3320 - 10 hour maintenance questions



## donw78025 (Apr 23, 2009)

Man, we love our new tractor! Can't stay off it! We've hauled dirt, filled in, graded ruts, fed the deer feeder, hauled brush, and moved fire wood pile. My questions have to do with the 10 hour maintenance (same as the 50 hour) service. I'm due now!

I'll need to get correct size sockets and a torque wrench. Also probably a grease gun. What is a size M16 bolt? 

I assume my JD dealer, Tractor Supply, or a car parts store will have the items.

However, does anyone have suggestions for tools to put together a "getting started" tool kit. I'm not going to do heavy maintenance, just some of this light preventive maintenance.

Any other thoughts along these lines will help. Thanks in advance!

Don


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I believe that M16 bolt is a 16 milimeter bolt. Kind of an odd size but that's John Deere for you. I did the 400 and 500 hour service on my 4410 last week and replaced the engine block heater while doing the service. That block heater required a 32mm wrench to remove and install the block heater. 

Some things you might want to consider are some comfort goodies like a seat arm rest, front and rear work lights, engine block heater, transmission oil heater, etc.


----------



## donw78025 (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I meant to ask you if you have a good quality 1/2 inch drive or 3/4 inch drive torqure wrench? 

You should probably invest in a good quality set of metric tools, primarily wrenches and sockets upto about 47mm (for the big wrenches). (check Harbor Freight)

You are also going to need a good quality oil filter wrench and a LARGE set of channel locks to get the transmission suction filter off. You will also need some oil catch pans of some sort with enough capacity to hold at least 12 gallons. (the trans. just under 10 gallons) 

You already mentioned grease guns. (get one with the flexible hose and small zirk fitting head) 

If you don't already have one, get a good quality air compressor with about 100 ft. of hose and all the blow nozzle fittings to keep the radiator and rest of the tractor clean. A pressure washer will definitely be in order as well. 

A good assortment of funnels to include large screen filtered funnels. 

You might want to review my post about the battery and the corrosion problem they cause. I am not sure if John Deere has addressed this problem in the newer 3000 series tractors.


----------

